# which part of my src.conf handles mk?



## klabacita (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi people.

  I have been working on FreeBSD 8.2 which looks really good. I'm building some jails to run different services dns, www, mail, spam etc.

  Well, the problem is that exist a part in the src.conf that holds the folder 

/usr/share/mk
/usr/mk

  Looks like they have the same files, the ports collection always ask for sys.mk I think the problem is that I already copy that folder from my host and done.

  Just would like to know which part of the src.conf handle those files, my src.conf is this one:


```
WITHOUT_ACCT="yes"
WITHOUT_ACPI="yes"
WITHOUT_AMD="yes"
WITHOUT_APM="yes"
WITHOUT_ASSERT_DEBUG="yes"
WITHOUT_ATM="yes"
WITHOUT_AUDIT="yes"
WITHOUT_AUTHPF="yes"
WITHOUT_BIND="YES"
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH="yes"
WITHOUT_BOOT="yes"
WITHOUT_CALENDAR="yes"
WITHOUT_CDDL="yes"
WITHOUT_CTM="yes"
WITHOUT_CVS="yes"
WITHOUT_DICT="yes"
WITHOUT_EXAMPLES="yes"
WITHOUT_FLOPPY="YES"
WITHOUT_FORTH="yes"
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE="yes"
WITHOUT_GAMES="yes"
WITHOUT_GDB="YES"
WITHOUT_GPIB="yes"
WITHOUT_HTML="yes"
WITHOUT_INET6="yes"
WITHOUT_IPFILTER="yes"
WITHOUT_IPFW="yes"
WITHOUT_IPX="yes"
WITHOUT_JAIL="yes"
WITHOUT_KVM="yes"
WITHOUT_LOCALES="yes"
WITHOUT_LOCATE="yes"
WITHOUT_LPR="yes"
WITHOUT_NCP="yes"
WITHOUT_NDIS="yes"
WITHOUT_NETGRAPH="yes"
WITHOUT_NLS="yes"
WITHOUT_NLS_CATALOGS="yes"
WITHOUT_NS_CACHING="yes"
WITHOUT_PF="yes"
WITHOUT_PMC="yes"
WITHOUT_PPP="yes"
WITHOUT_PROFILE="yes"
WITHOUT_QUOTAS="yes"
WITHOUT_RCMDS="yes"
WITHOUT_RCS="yes"
WITHOUT_RESCUE="yes"
WITHOUT_ROUTED="yes"
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS="yes"
WITHOUT_SSP="yes"
WITHOUT_SYSINSTALL="yes"
WITHOUT_USB="yes"
WITHOUT_WIRELESS="yes"
WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICANT_EAPOL="yes"
```

 Any input will be appreciated, thanks!!!


----------

